

Rock band Isis mistaken for ISIS terrorist group - eastbayjake
http://abcnews.go.com/US/isis-rock-band-mistaken-reviled-terrorist-group/story?id=25088363

======
thisispete
I keep mistaking the headlines for ISIS as being about the spy agency from the
tv show Archer..

